# SI (Metric) Units/Econ???



## JoeysVee (Jul 6, 2009)

- Are they used on the Mech Pe Exam nowadays?

- What about Eng Econ...are they asking those type ques on the Mech PE Exam?

I don't remember either from when I took it back in Apr 06.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 7, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> - Are they used on the Mech Pe Exam nowadays?
> - What about Eng Econ...are they asking those type ques on the Mech PE Exam?
> 
> I don't remember either from when I took it back in Apr 06.
> ...



Seems like they switched to a new guideline last fall and now metric was included. Did you look at the specification on the NCEES website?


----------



## goodal (Jul 7, 2009)

Question 1) Right now they dont use Metric in the HVAC but they do give themselves the option of using them on the other two.

Question 2) lets put it this way...You need to study Eng econ. thats all i got to say about that.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 7, 2009)

so...yes and yes are the answers? Man, the longer I wait to take this thing the more complex it gets...ie using SI units!


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

Correct, yes and yes are the answers. Not in the HVAC depth module but SI units can show up in the morning and other afternoon depths. I would definitely study the Econ too...its the low hanging fruit so why not, right?

Don't freak out about the SI units...they're just as easy to convert as English. Just remember on any problem you do that you have to pay attention to the units, and you should be fine.


----------



## JGG (Jul 13, 2009)

When studying econ in MERM, remember that it gets complicated very quickly. The only stuff that I decided to cover was how to convert present value, future value, annual cost back and forth using Appendix 69.


----------

